# Swedish: rätta min svenska



## vaska

En geodatabase är en databas för lagring, fråga och manipulera geografisk information och geografiska data. Det är också känt som en geografisk databas.

Can someone check my grammar please


----------



## solregn

vaska said:


> En geodatabase är en databas för lagring, fråga *sökning* _(I don't know exactly what you intended with _"fråga"_?)_ och manipulera*nde av* geografisk information och geografiska data. De*n* _(referring to_ "*En* geodatabase"_)_ är också känt som en *kallas även* geografisk databas.



This is my suggestion - NB: knowing nothing about geodatabases, I wouldn't know if there are special technical terms that would be more suitable in this context...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I would change manipulerande to bearbetning, so you would have "...lagring, sökning och bearbetning...", i.e. three 'action nouns' of the same type. Bearbeta and its derivatives are, in my opinion, more appropriate, semantically, for this connotation (manipulation of data).

Solregn is wondering about the term fråga. It is the translation of query, the English database term, at least in Microsoft's terminology. To perform a query simply means to request records corresponding to a given criterion, such as 'all cities with a population of >1,000,000' or whatever. However, I wouldn't use that term outside the context of using database software because it's a very specialist term. Sökning is probably the most common general term.

En geodatabase skulle jag aldrig skriva. Jag kan däremot acceptera geodatabas som förkortning av geografisk databas.

/Wilma


----------



## solregn

Wilma_Sweden said:


> En geodatabase skulle jag aldrig skriva. Jag kan däremot acceptera geodatabas som förkortning av geografisk databas.
> 
> /Wilma



Instämmer!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Wilma_Sweden said:


> En geodatabase skulle jag aldrig skriva. Jag kan däremot acceptera geodatabas som förkortning av geografisk databas.


For the sake of consistency, this sentence should have been in English, too. I have no idea why I switched languages in mid-post, I must have been tired. (Are you bilingual if you switch between languages without even noticing?)  
Geodatabase is an unacceptable term in Swedish. Geografisk databas or geodatabas are both equally acceptable and understandable, although I am not sure what the Swedish geograpers' jargon is. I found a sample without "geodatabas" or "geografisk databas", but plenty of GIS, for what it's worth...

/Wilma


----------



## vaska

How would you describe geodatabase??


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

vaska said:


> How would you describe geodatabase??


It depends on the context. Is your geodatabase part of some specific software such as ArcGis, or do you simply mean any computerised geographic information system?

/Wilma


----------



## vaska

Yes it is  part of geographic information system


----------



## tulpan

vaska said:


> Yes it is part of geographic information system


 
I would like to suggest geografisk informationssystem or geografisk informationshantering.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

tulpan said:


> I would like to suggest geografisk informationssystem or geografisk informationshantering.


try geografisk*t* informationssystem - don't forget to inflect the adjective according to noun gender!

I was asking about software because I only found the word geodatabas in texts about the ArcGIS software, and within that software it has a specific function rather than being any geographic database. 

You still haven't really given any proper context information: What is the text about? What is the text for? Who is the intended audience? Is it a translation or your own original words?

/Wilma


----------



## tulpan

Wilma_Sweden said:


> try geografisk*t* informationssystem - don't forget to inflect the adjective according to noun gender!
> 
> I was asking about software because I only found the word geodatabas in texts about the ArcGIS software, and within that software it has a specific function rather than being any geographic database.
> 
> You still haven't really given any proper context information: What is the text about? What is the text for? Who is the intended audience? Is it a translation or your own original words?
> 
> /Wilma


 
Det har du rätt i!!

Tack...


----------

